
Ask HN: I need a business co-founder with MBA - ahmedaly
I am working on a chatbot startup.<p>I need an MBA business cofounder, preferably from top school.<p>My second question... would that make a difference in the team qualifications for the fundraising?
Or at least someone with a corporate background?
======
gshdg
What makes an MBA specifically important?

------
lftherios
No it won't.

